# Sup from MA



## victozap (Sep 10, 2008)

Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## Calijuana (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site, hope you can find everything you need!


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

iM RITE NEXT DOOR IN pROVIDENCE,r.i. i THOUGHT r.i. SUKED BUT FOR LAW ENFORCMENT mASS COPS AND STATEYS FUKIN HATE r.i. rEMEMBER ABOUT 20 YEARS AGO WHEN THEY CAME UP W/AUTOMATIC 1 YEAR FOR CARRING A GUN? tHE NITE IT STARTED AT 12:00am,i WAS GOING TO WORK i OWNED A SUPERMARKET AND HAD TO DRIVE TO cHEALSI TO BUY A TRAILER OF PRODUCE,AS SOON AS i CROSSED THE LINE IN aTTELBORO,a FUKIN COP PULLED ME OVER W/A PARTNER AND 4 NO REASON HE CAME UP TO WINDOW AND GRABBED ME BY THE HAIR,DRAGGED ME OUT AND ILLEGALLY SEARCHED MY CAR,UNFORTUNATLY I FORGOT I HAD 2 LOADED 357 MAGS.TYCOON777-9/12 reaspond NIEGHBOR!!


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Caps lock is on, dewd.


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


iTS ME AGAIN NOT MUCH SPACE 2 WRITE BUT SHIT YEAH,THOSE COPS ARE MOTHERFUCKERS THEY HATE r.i.UNFOTUNATLY IT WAS ABOUT 2AM AND THE cHESEA MARKET OPENS @4AM.i WAS IN SUCH A RUSH WHEN I LEFT I FORGOT THAT I LEFT THE MAGS IN THE CAR,SMITH+wES nO.1.i BOUGHT THEM 6 HOURS EARLYER BUT i PUT THEM IN MY CAR NOT THE CO. CAR.aFTER CHECKIN GAS B-4 I LEFTi WAS IN A RUSH THE CO. CARWAS LOW SO i JUMPED IM MINE.wHEN I CROSSED THE LINE i SAW THE LITES AND PULLED OVER NOT RMEMBERING WHERE i PUT THEM.tHEY SEARCHED MY CAR AND bingo! i WAS FUKED,FED RAP WHEN I SAW THAT PRIK PULL THEM OUTdaaaaaaaa!! NO COURT AUTO 1 YEAR FEDERAL+ 2 BOMBERS AND MERCH WAS STOLEN BUT IN THE BOXBUMMER TYCOON777-9/11 i HATE THAT FUKIN STATE WORST THAN r.i. RESPOND NIEGHBOR!!!!!


----------



## victozap (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh that sucks, the cops up here are dickheads.

Do you have good weed in your area? The best we get here are headies, with a rare really good strain, mostly either Jack Herer or Cinderella.


----------



## overfiend (Sep 11, 2008)

whats up welcome to the site are you ready for boston freedom rally? maybe i'll see ya there got some skunk curing for the event.


----------



## makinthemagic (Sep 11, 2008)

no, but i did paak my caa in haavaad yaad and have ridden the T


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

victozap said:


> Oh that sucks, the cops up here are dickheads.
> 
> Do you have good weed in your area? The best we get here are headies, with a rare really good strain, mostly either Jack Herer or Cinderella.


wegot nodda my friend and I do mean nodda. You can get all the H u want for nothing but you cant find anything but dry leaves to smoke!


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


would youre 1st name be Victor by any chance? Im usually on talk and toke but around here theres only talk and I shit u not my nieghborhood friend. SUCKS,man


----------



## Maryjane123 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to RIU


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


V, Ive been on this site for about 7 months now. The closest person I ever met is in N.Y.C. Man I guess he has a lot of room what a fukin journal hes got and he is no joke and also hes only 18-20.A real good dude.I did the same thing you are doin reachin out, fukin none ever called back, maybe its my email pc name.I really used to keep callin people and they start dwindlin down after 1-2 weeks.That really jerks me off.I wish some bitches would call, I quess I have to figure a way to get my pic on my avatar? tycoon777 9/11 8:03pm peace-out


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Victors are usually a complete different kind of person,thats whatmy ma is alwaystellin me. The fukin itiots in R.I. do not pronounce the name correcly, Vicda, Hey Vicda, makes you sound lika retard,I get really pissed. It makes u sound like a farm animal Vicda' One more time I hear that someone is goin home a little sick. tycoon777 9/11-8:15PM peace-out my brother, hope you respond.


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maryjane123 said:


> welcome to RIU


Maryjane, nice to meet you whoa, Im gettin lucky today.For the past 7 months nobody ever called me back,another gentleman called from the state next door,Im hittin itlucky today.Being in R.I. really sucks, a total drag,hon. Im so happy to make youre acquitance! Do you have an avatar? And may I ask if u wanted to put youre pic there, how the hell do you do it? Some guy once told me you have to make a nice avatar.!st what the fuk is it? Im only kiddin ma'am.hope to hear from you. Im usually in talk and toke.But all I do is talk In R.I. theres nothing 4 a long time.tycoon777 9/11 8:30PM-EST


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

Maryjane123 said:


> welcome to RIU


Pleasure is all mine. tycoon777 9/11 8:35PM-EST


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> no, but i did paak my caa in haavaad yaad and have ridden the T


Oh man youre right on the fukin money! I hate that shiot and the next one might have an accident.Cant believe youre exacly right there.Coulnt be any closer.Someday Ill change the fukin thing,How does Vlad sound? tycoon777 9/11-8:40pm peace out my brother


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

overfiend said:


> whats up welcome to the site are you ready for boston freedom rally? maybe i'll see ya there got some skunk curing for the event.


Im goig to try unfortunatly the fukin water pump went on my car tody. Ive been to many mechs and they tell me thats a job+half.Its a 1999Mazda Nodody wants the job, Im lookin at 5-600+there will be other damage once they get in. Im totaly wracked.1st, the car has 180,000,I paid 1200 4 it 2 years ago and I never put a penny in it.Now Im lookin at w-pump,radior,rite rear strut,brakesIm lookin at more thanI paid 4 it.Really Raggin. tycoon777 9/11 8:45pm glad u responded and you got me laughing,peace-out


----------



## catnips (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome - I've found the folks here to be good people, and I think you will also. Cheers!


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


Oh now were talkin my man. Looks like a beautifull healthybunch of bitches, mybrother.Real nice color and they look very well takin care of.Man I wish I had a fukin closet.Im livin in a 2by4 1 closet,Real small you could not do anything at all here.Were I live this biulding is 65 and over. I snuck in about 10 years ago and took the state to court w/no laywer.If youre on ssi for a vicius Harlry acc in 1980.This place would not let anyone in under 65 wich is totally illigal,so i took them to the test.Oh I did my homework onhousing laws,and they actually had to rent a truk and move me in,gotim good.Out of the whole state this is the best one$197.00mo.all-utils its a little small but its nice and quiet.Would u believe if i told u that old peeps are the worst junKies? no fukin shit man. tycoon777 9:05PM Their the worst junkies in the world I know I was there 25 trs ago.


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 11, 2008)

catnips said:


> welcome - I've found the folks here to be good people, and I think you will also. Cheers!


COOOOOOOOOOOOLL!!! tycoon777 9:10PM Took some of my Marinol this mornin and when you dont smoke for a while theyknock the shit out of ya. I took a 10mg this morn. and still seein double! I get them for my stomach, I had stomach cancer 1 year ago and I got this doc from India top-notch no cutting,no lazers,Its called C.S.A. cryogenic spray application.In 1 year I wentfor 3 sprays.3-months apart.they actually freeze it off.This doc made this concockion,hes a fukin genius.no chemo,no cancer cells no more.They give them to me to eat more.But if u harbly ever smoke you get wacked. tycoon777 9/11 9:17PM peace=out


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 13, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


Whats up myman from next door.Are the bitches in Mass ass.....like in R.I. Yea thats a big prob in this state.Is everything cool? I hope so and its a pleasure to hear from ya.I hope this gets to you Iv never really been to the forum.Never get calls, but I hope you recieve. Just tryin to get rid of this hangover from yesterday.Not alchol,I assure u that.But know I got 2 go outside and paaak the caar, u dig? 9/13 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 13, 2008)

overfiend said:


> whats up welcome to the site are you ready for boston freedom rally? maybe i'll see ya there got some skunk curing for the event.


o, what is it my brother. Whatys up, I wish somethin was up in R.I. really bad situation.Maybe if i get some quik cash Ill make a geographical move.Dig this,yesterday I was with my cuz and he runs in a store and buys 2 scratch tickets.This is no shit: They were 5.00 each and the wackout hits for 25,000. NO SHIT. That would be the ultimate score 4 me, back to the hawaiin isles were I dont have to worry about chronic again! Hope everything is good 4 u, peaceout 9/13 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 13, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


mtm,oh yea still here with nothing in the state. Nothinelse to do but paaak the fukin caaar. I hate this shit its like livin in alaska, and thats no bull. Hop youre fine and thanks 4 responding. 9/13 tycoon777 peace-out


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 13, 2008)

Maryjane123 said:


> welcome to RIU


MaryJ, I wanted to thank u for responding to me which nobobdy ever does. How are ya, behavin, I hope not.I lost that info about the avatar, like the forgetfullness that I have,I think? It was a real pleasure that you responded to me and i want to thank you for it. you take care of youreself. peaceout 9/13 tycoon777


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 14, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


Welcome! I'm a New Englander if that counts.


----------



## daveg1i (Sep 15, 2008)

what up.... im from NH
anybody got buds ready to pick yet?

peace


----------



## victozap (Sep 15, 2008)

tycoon777 said:


> mtm,oh yea still here with nothing in the state. Nothinelse to do but paaak the fukin caaar. I hate this shit its like livin in alaska, and thats no bull. Hop youre fine and thanks 4 responding. 9/13 tycoon777 peace-out


Hey what's up dude, I've been kinda busy this weekend so I didn't get on. Hows RI


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 17, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


Whats up wildman? In R.I. and it SUCKS! peaceout 9/17 tycoon777


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

wutup my niggah


----------



## AxelSensi42o (Sep 18, 2008)

victozap said:


> Oh that sucks, the cops up here are dickheads.
> 
> Do you have good weed in your area? The best we get here are headies, with a rare really good strain, mostly either Jack Herer or Cinderella.


ya homey, im a senior in northboro (central ma) i get mostly headies and ya herer, but once in a while we get something good. my brother goes to UVM, so hes got the hook ups. He'll bring home ounces of like blueberry, strawberry cough, dank outdoors for like 5 a gram, God Bud, widow, Albino Rhino, Sour diesel, juicy fruit...the list goes on.
What i dont get is why shit like strawberry cough (the best bud ive ever had) is like 20 a gram and headies is the same? its fucked up


----------



## overfiend (Sep 18, 2008)

whos going to boston freedom festr this saturday? i've got a fresh batch of skunk and grapey for the event should be a good time.
19th Annual MASSCANN/NORML BOSTON FREEDOM RALLY UPDATED WITH NEW GRAVEYARD BBQ VIDEO (9/14/200


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 18, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


You know youre buddy from R.I. is still sittin in the DRY ZONE,like the Sahara. How ya doin dude? Sometime I dont know its you because you use so many names so I go by "from Ma."Been sick, fukin infected prostrate and that does suck.Bought a Play-3 and havin nothin but probs.Tryin to connect to the Playstation Underground Gettin all the wrong info and Im steamin.You doin all right my nieghbor?Any input on the p-3?Peace out tycoon777 9/18


----------



## spliffyjones (Sep 18, 2008)

Yo im from mass. its pretty chill to smoke weed where i live.


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 18, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> Welcome! I'm a New Englander if that counts.


Live in R.I. for a while, Id rather live in Alaska! Bought a play-3,havin probs,tryin to connect to Playstation Underground.Gettin all the wrong info.Just want to download demos for new games. Im rippin like Jack himself. Nice to see another person stuck in the dry zone, any info on p-3? Peaceout 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## lokita (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi. im from miami moving up to mass. soon.
so im going to lose all my connections lol any body know people that know people that sell shit????


----------



## lokita (Sep 18, 2008)

LMao I Gotta Move To Mass =/


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

lokita said:


> LMao I Gotta Move To Mass =/


L, Mass+R.I. suck the big one. Ive lived out here for 53years and let me tell ya,You can get all the H u want but chronic bud,forget about it.The people of New England are real assholes. Its the Sahara out here. Lived in Hawaii for some time but had to come back because of business.Its very hard to make friends,so take it from there.Contact me anytime.9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

daveg1i said:


> what up.... im from NH
> anybody got buds ready to pick yet?
> 
> peace


No grow this year from me in or out have no room indoors and outside all my good spots are being developed.Really sucks cause R.I. is dry as the Sahara! But u can get all the H u want 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

whiterain said:


> wutup my niggah


totally pissed totally dry in R.I. but all the H you want for nothing.9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

lokita said:


> LMao I Gotta Move To Mass =/


Stay were you are. how could you beat the weather down there,everyone in R.I. is tryin to get out.Dont want to mess up youre plans I only speak the truth. 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

victozap said:


> Whaddup I'm new here and live in MA and was just wondering if anyone else here lives in MA.


Im from R.I. But I gotta paaaark the caaar! 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

whiterain said:


> wutup my niggah


Nothin but bone fukin dry area. Nice to hear from someone so close.Doesnt New England suck or what? 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

overfiend said:


> whos going to boston freedom festr this saturday? i've got a fresh batch of skunk and grapey for the event should be a good time.
> 19th Annual MASSCANN/NORML BOSTON FREEDOM RALLY UPDATED WITH NEW GRAVEYARD BBQ VIDEO (9/14/200


Been very sick and its to bad I would of loved to meet someone w/a brain 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## tycoon777 (Sep 19, 2008)

victozap said:


> Oh that sucks, the cops up here are dickheads.
> 
> Do you have good weed in your area? The best we get here are headies, with a rare really good strain, mostly either Jack Herer or Cinderella.


There is nothin in this state but H. Ive been clean for 23 years but I dont count weed as a drug. R.I. is the Sahara. peaceout 9/18 tycoon777


----------



## victozap (Sep 22, 2008)

AxelSensi42o said:


> ya homey, im a senior in northboro (central ma) i get mostly headies and ya herer, but once in a while we get something good. my brother goes to UVM, so hes got the hook ups. He'll bring home ounces of like blueberry, strawberry cough, dank outdoors for like 5 a gram, God Bud, widow, Albino Rhino, Sour diesel, juicy fruit...the list goes on.
> What i dont get is why shit like strawberry cough (the best bud ive ever had) is like 20 a gram and headies is the same? its fucked up


Yeah it's kind of the same here, only instead of strawberry cough we have blueberry yum yum. Only it's like around 15/gram, while headies is 20. Headies is over rated, I'd take a shit load of mids over a couple grams of headies any day.


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit


----------

